# Doctor Who 2009/2010 Remaining Specials Update



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

According to an article on TVShowsondvd.com:

"Waters of Mars" will air on BBC America on 12/19/2009 @ 9:00pm EST.

The remaining 2 specials will air "over the holidays" as a 2-parter, but no date given.

Also... Feb 10, 2010 sees the release of all specials in a 5-pack on both DVD and Blu-ray. Unclear as to whether or not all specials will also be on DVD and Blu-ray individually for those of us who have been buying as they came out this year.

Full article *here*.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

The BBC will release The Waters of Mars and the two-part finale on DVD and Blu-ray, Tuesday, February 2, 2010. Doctor Who: Planet of the Dead is already available on DVD and Blu-ray. Releasing on February 2 are:

Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars DVD SRP: $14.98/BD SRP: $19.89

Two-part special (2-disc release) DVD SRP: $24.98 / BD SRP: $29.99

Doctor Who: Specials Collection (5-disc release) DVD SRP: $49.98 / BD SRP: $59.99 - contains The Next Doctor, Planet of the Dead, Waters of Mars and the two-part finale


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks... I couldn't find release info for individual releases to confirm.

Since "Next Doctor" wasn't shot in HD, I found it curious that they would be releasing it on Blu-ray as part of the 5-disc set... it was not originally released on Blu.

Based upon the prices, I'm figuring on just buying the 5-disc Blu set and trading/selling my Next Doctor DVD and Planet of the Dead Blu at some point.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

has the "next doctor" been show on TV? i dont remember this one if it has.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> has the "next doctor" been show on TV? i dont remember this one if it has.


The Next Doctor was the 2008 Christmas Special. BBC America aired the special in the United States on June 27, 2009. A lot of us missed it because they didn't advertise it very well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It has been shown at least 2 other times since then on BBC America, during some "marathon" Doctor Who airings. I can't remember the last time I "saw" it because I also bought the DVD so I stopped looking for reruns.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

The Next Doctor will be shown again on Sunday December 13.

From The Futon Critic http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20091104bbca02

DOCTOR WHO SUNDAY
It's a Who-marathon of some of the best Doctor Who episodes, including all of the most recent specials, Doctor Who: The Next Doctor and Doctor Who: Planet of the Dead leading up to the U.S. premiere of Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars. Doctor Who Sunday airs Sunday, December 13, starting at 1:00 p.m. ET/10:00 a.m. PT.

DOCTOR WHO: THE WATERS OF MARS U.S. PREMIERE
Television's longest running science fiction series, shot in HD, has just three episodes to go before a new Doctor arrives on screen next year. The next special, Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars stars Tennant and British stage and screen actress Lindsay Duncan (Rome, Langford) as Adelaide, his cleverest and most strong-minded companion.
"Mars, 2059. Bowie Base One. Last recorded message: dont drink the water. Dont even touch it. Not one drop." All will be revealed as the Doctor and Adelaide face terror on the Red Planet in one of the scariest adventures yet. Peter O'Brien (Casualty, Neighbours) guest stars as Ed, Adelaide's second-in-command at the base.
Tune-in an hour before the premiere of The Waters of Mars for an exclusive one-hour special chronicling David Tennant's time in the TARDIS, exclusive interview footage and clips and get a sneak peek at what the final series of specials holds in store for David as the tenth Doctor. And after the premiere of The Waters of Mars catch a special episode of The Graham Norton Show featuring clips of David Tennant on Graham's infamous couch.
The remaining episodes, starring Tennant, will air over the holiday season as a two-part special. Airdates will be announced in early December.
Doctor Who Special premieres Saturday, December 19, 8:00 p.m. ET/PT
Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars premieres Saturday, December 19, 9:00 p.m. ET/PT
The Graham Norton Show Doctor Who Special premieres Saturday, December 19, 10:30 p.m. ET/PT

Hmmmm... "Bowie Base One" A tribute to David Bowie's Life On Mars?


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So BBC Am. has it now? SyFy must have dumped it.

The Waters has already aired on BBC and released "in the wild" afterwards. Check the usual sources or Twitter.com/ArtThe1 for updates.

Stewart, the two-parter will air P1 on Christmas Day then P2 will air on New Year's, called "The End of Time" and will be the transformation to the New Doctor, AFAIK.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I watched Graham Norton (David Tennant was a guest) this past Saturday and knew that "Mars" was airing in the UK last night.

We get it 12/19 I believe... but I haven't heard a firm date on when we will get the final 2-parter on BBC America.

I gather that BBC America ponied up more than Syfy did... although I suppose it is possible Syfy just decided to pass this time around.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Art7220 said:


> So BBC Am. has it now? SyFy must have dumped it.
> 
> The Waters has already aired on BBC and released "in the wild" afterwards. Check the usual sources or Twitter.com/ArtThe1 for updates.
> 
> Stewart, the two-parter will air P1 on Christmas Day then P2 will air on New Year's, called "The End of Time" and will be the transformation to the New Doctor, AFAIK.





Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, I watched Graham Norton (David Tennant was a guest) this past Saturday and knew that "Mars" was airing in the UK last night.
> 
> We get it 12/19 I believe... but I haven't heard a firm date on when we will get the final 2-parter on BBC America.
> 
> I gather that BBC America ponied up more than Syfy did... although I suppose it is possible Syfy just decided to pass this time around.


Actually, Doctor Who has been airing on BBCA before Syfy. That's what I've been watching Doctor Who on since the series first started back up. Syfy didn't start airing it until at least a year later, if not more.

- Merg


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Actually, Doctor Who has been airing on BBCA before Syfy. That's what I've been watching Doctor Who on since the series first started back up. Syfy didn't start airing it until at least a year later, if not more.
> 
> - Merg


Syfy picked up Doctor Who before BBC America did back when Series 1 originally aired here in the states.

Sometime after Series 1 had completed, BBC America did start airing them... but Syfy was always airing the "new" episodes first all the way through the end of Series 4.

Only this year, with the specials, did Syfy stop showing the new episodes... and BBC America has been the only place to see new episodes all year and apparently for the forseeable future.

Syfy does still show repeats from Series 1-4... but has yet to air any of this year's new episodes.

I hate to trust Wikipedia on anything, but they are the first place I confirmed what I remembered... The 2005 Series 1 first aired in the US in March 2006... then BBC America re-aired Series 1 starting in November 2006.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Stewart, where can you see that ep. of Graham Norton online?

I am amazed at you holding out till next month. Watching it ATM and it's great. Won't spoil it for you though, heh.

-A- ARE you holding out?


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

The new SyFy does not like to do SciFi, so it makes sense for them to never show Dr Who episodes.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I saw it last night. The closer I got to the end, the more my opinions of the episode whipsawed from loving it, to "what do they think they're DOING?!?!?!", to "Oh, they're NOT..." to "...wow.. just. ...wow..."


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Art7220 said:


> Hey Stewart, where can you see that ep. of Graham Norton online?
> 
> I am amazed at you holding out till next month. Watching it ATM and it's great. Won't spoil it for you though, heh.
> 
> -A- ARE you holding out?


I haven't looked for it online... I've gotten in the habit now of checking the EPG for the Saturday night episode of Graham Norton to see if they have guests that I like. I'm not a regular watcher, but I try to catch when I know/like the guests. I do know they re-run the episode a few times during the week so you might still be able to catch a repeat on BBC America. It's probably online somewhere too, though.

I am an impatient person... but I really don't like watching TV on my computer... so I temper my impatience with the knowledge that I'll enjoy it much more on my big screen TV when the time comes + the Blu rays are an automatic buy when they come out early next year so that's the absolute worst case scenario.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Syfy picked up Doctor Who before BBC America did back when Series 1 originally aired here in the states.
> 
> Sometime after Series 1 had completed, BBC America did start airing them... but Syfy was always airing the "new" episodes first all the way through the end of Series 4.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I just checked and my SL for Doctor Who and it is for BBCA. I don't think I ever changed it during the entire time I've watched it. I guess I must have then. More I think about it, I guess I did watch Doctor Who on Syfy and Torchwood on BBCA.

- Merg


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Hmmm... I just checked and my SL for Doctor Who and it is for BBCA. I don't think I ever changed it during the entire time I've watched it. I guess I must have then. More I think about it, I guess I did watch Doctor Who on Syfy and Torchwood on BBCA.
> 
> - Merg


Or maybe you didn't start watching it until later in the year?

Torchwood was interesting... as it premiered on BBC America but then "premiered" again in HD a week later on HDNet for the 1st 2 series of that... I always waited and watched in HD on HDNet back then.

If only I had BBC America HD to watch the new stuff in stead of having to wait for the Blu rays to see in HD.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Has the new episode aired in the UK yet? Or is that next month.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

"The Waters of Mars" has aired - I got SD and HD copies off of Usenet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Or maybe you didn't start watching it until later in the year?
> 
> Torchwood was interesting... as it premiered on BBC America but then "premiered" again in HD a week later on HDNet for the 1st 2 series of that... I always waited and watched in HD on HDNet back then.
> 
> If only I had BBC America HD to watch the new stuff in stead of having to wait for the Blu rays to see in HD.


Nope. Started watching since day 1... Well, actually I guess it would be Day 8 since I missed the series premiere. Still haven't seen it...

- Merg


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

DOCTOR WHO FINAL TWO SPECIALS BEGIN DECEMBER 26 ON BBC AMERICA.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20091120bbca01

.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

djlong said:


> "The Waters of Mars" has aired - I got SD and HD copies off of Usenet.


I also will be getting this show from "other" sources also. :grin:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I just got the Children In Need special as well.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Water of Mars was good, it started out a little rough but got going and then Wow, that's not what I expected 
When is BBCA going to learn that they need to show their popular shows in the UK and USA at the same time or else they lose hundreds of thousand of viewers to that other method


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Water of Mars was good, it started out a little rough but got going and then Wow, that's not what I expected
> When is BBCA going to learn that they need to show their popular shows in the UK and USA at the same time or else they lose hundreds of thousand of viewers to that other method


I thought that it was more of the fact that they are aired on the BBC or the other major British channel and then once that happens BBCA obtains the rights to air it in other markets.

- Merg


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For clarification... BBC America is a US channel only... and it is not entirely ran by the BBC, so it has no automatic rights to re-air any British programming.

They do intend to air as much as they can, obviously... but also things like "BBC World News America" are produced specifically for the US audience.

So the BBC America channel has no more urgency to show Doctor Who than SciFi or any other US channel does... BUT, the BBC (UK) should have incentive to try and get deals to rebroadcast in the US sooner rather than later... as a re-air sooner can command a larger audience and thus more money for the contract.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> So the BBC America channel has no more urgency to show Doctor Who than SciFi or any other US channel does... BUT, the BBC (UK) should have incentive to try and get deals to rebroadcast in the US sooner rather than later... as a re-air sooner can command a larger audience and thus more money for the contract.


At the rate that Internet DL is spreading they better get their act together. While BBC might not own the channel completly, it makes no sense too have another option grabbing 50% of your shows fan base. I know a few fans of Doctor Who and they all DL because they can't stand getting the leaked story info on the net while waiting on BBCA to deliver.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep... that's why the onus is on BBC (UK) to get earlier deals done. BBC America probably likes paying less, just like SciFi liked paying less... The BBC could probably be more aggressive in their rebroadcast agreements.

Meanwhile... I'm not a fan of computer TV viewing. Even for free stuff, I don't have any interest and have only watched a handful of non-clip video on my computer.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So the new Dr. Who aired yesterday and is "out there" on the InterNetworks. Did anyone see it or is being tight-lipped about it? I'm surprised at the lack of chatter here. Can't believe anyone would wait for it to air on US stations. Prolly coming in 2020 along with the CBCs 18 to Life show.

Is it any good? How is the new, younger Doctor? Worth a download? Anyone have a Torrent?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The new Doctor Who is going to be airing on BBC America (and in HD to boot) with only a 2 week delay from the UK.

So, the US premiere is on April 17th.

Last night they re-aired Waters of Mars... and next weekend they will be airing both parts of the End of Time... then April 17th we get the first new episode of the new series.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The new Doctor Who is going to be airing on BBC America (and in HD to boot) with only a 2 week delay from the UK.
> 
> So, the US premiere is on April 17th.
> 
> Last night they re-aired Waters of Mars... and next weekend they will be airing both parts of the End of Time... then April 17th we get the first new episode of the new series.


D* doesn't offer BBCA in HD. Will they get BBCA in HD BEFORE Doctor Who premier?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Art7220 said:


> So the new Dr. Who aired yesterday and is "out there" on the InterNetworks. Did anyone see it or is being tight-lipped about it? I'm surprised at the lack of chatter here. Can't believe anyone would wait for it to air on US stations. Prolly coming in 2020 along with the CBCs 18 to Life show.
> 
> Is it any good? How is the new, younger Doctor? Worth a download? Anyone have a Torrent?


I have it. Got it late Saturday afternoon and waited until Sunday afternoon to watch it with my daughter who was visiting from Philly - she's a big fan of the series.

Without giving away the plot...

New theme music - Meh. I liked how, every year, the famous theme was sounding 'grander' and more symphonic. It's definitely a step back this year.

New title graphics - Ugh. Awful. Wretched. Like a reject from a pro wrestling PPV.

New opening graphics (but not the titles superimposed on those graphics) - VERY nice.

New Doctor - He has "it". Maybe not as good as David Tennant (time will tell) but he's certainly good enough. After the first half-hour, I was completely 'into' accepting him as the new Doctor.

New Companion - I won't mention her name as that's part of the plot. I like her. Different. Still has that "je ne sais quoi" that the better "Companions" have. And if the previews for upcoming weeks are any indication, we also have a "Mickey" in the series who may very well be this season's "Tin Dog".

On the whole, it was a VERY enjoyable 64 minutes. I haven't yet watched the new "Confidential" episode.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

xmguy said:


> D* doesn't offer BBCA in HD. Will they get BBCA in HD BEFORE Doctor Who premier?


Hope so for the DirecTV folk. My father actually got BBCHD on Time Warner before Dish finally added it earlier this year... so I was beginning to wonder myself, but happily have it safe and sound now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

djlong said:


> New theme music - Meh. I liked how, every year, the famous theme was sounding 'grander' and more symphonic. It's definitely a step back this year.


That's disappointing to hear (though I haven't heard yet)... If you are a fan of the old series, is it like deja vu?

In the original series, the theme kind of evolved over time as they tweaked here and there. My favorite of the old series was around the time of Peter Davison. When they got to Sylvester McCoy they did a complete revamp of the theme AND opening credits... and that was my least favorite theme of the original series.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

There's a new interview up on the BBC America site with Matt Smith talking about his role as the Doctor.

http://bbcamerica.com/shows/doctor-...484309001&bclid=59272646001&bctid=74103244001


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

for all the Telegraph stories about the new Doctor.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/doctor-who/

.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's disappointing to hear (though I haven't heard yet)... If you are a fan of the old series, is it like deja vu?
> 
> In the original series, the theme kind of evolved over time as they tweaked here and there. My favorite of the old series was around the time of Peter Davison. When they got to Sylvester McCoy they did a complete revamp of the theme AND opening credits... and that was my least favorite theme of the original series.


Exactly. The music sounded like it came form the 1980s. It wasn't *bad* - still the very recognizable theme. It's just.. Well, like I said, it doesn't sound as 'grand'.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The wife and I watched The Eleventh Hour last night. No spoilers here.

But wow, we're VERY excited for the rest of the season. Matt Smith is well-suited for the role. He's just goofy looking enough to be believable. The new companion is VERY funny, VERY pretty and a very good actress. I forget her name, though. actress, I mean.

Solid episode, great introduction to the new incarnation, and a very good montage near the end of all of the Doctors leading up to Smith.

90/100.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So this isn't going to be Dr Who 90210? I'll get on the new episode soon.

However, I did see the intro and didn't like the new theme or the new logo. Maybe I'll warm up to those later.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had mixed feelings about the logo. I like the text-only version... not so much the DW with the blinking light atop.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

FYI - the Premiere on BBC America runs 70 minutes, the episode itself is 65 minutes, so about 15 minutes will be cut....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you sure?

Usually BBC America runs those 65-70 minute episodes in a 90 minute timeslot... so while there are cuts made, I don't believe they've ever cut as much as 10-15 minutes total from an episode before.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

From the BBC America Website:

9:00 PM
Doctor Who - Episode 1 (70 min)
It's the season premiere of the latest reboot of the BBC's iconic BAFTA-winning fantasy drama, Doctor Who, following the mysterious Doctor and his enigmatic new companion as they travel through space and time. Season 5 (2010) Ep. 14
10:10 PM
The Graham Norton Show - Episode 1 (50 min)



The episode is 65 minutes long, so that's about 10 minutes cut out


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, the file I have from the BBC takes a little less than 65 minutes to play. If they're only giving 70 minutes, something is going to have to go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know they also cheat on the end credits... They run a promo spot while the credits are going, so that is like a 2-fer for those couple of minutes.

What's weird... is that I was reading that they are basically finishing up this season now... and will start filming the Christmas special and next season this June/July... so they'll likely be done with next year's shows before the end of this year!

The British do their TV in an entirely different way... shooting an entire season of a show almost a full year before it will air in some cases.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I've now watched the first three Matt Smith episodes in HD (mkv files). I've had trouble with the quality of all three. There's substantial pixelation in all of them. I watched last year's four specials in HD plus the third season of the Sarah Jane Adventures in HD and all of those files were fine. Anyone else run into this problem? Any solution if you did?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I can't say that I noticed any pixellation in the MKV HD files that I watched.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm watching them using Divx software running under Windows 7. I'm wondering if you might be using something different? Also, maybe I need to update my copy of Divx?


----------



## cstelter (Sep 20, 2007)

russ9 said:


> From the BBC America Website:
> 
> 9:00 PM
> Doctor Who - Episode 1 (70 min)
> ...


I caught a quick blurb about BMW sponsoring 'this limited commercial break' or something like that during the 2nd commercial break. I just timed the commercial breaks (there were two unless I missed one) at about 7 minutes 13s combined. So I guess that left about 63 minutes of show. They ran what seemed to be a season preview in the upper left 2/3 of the screen at the same time as the credits rolling (quite fast it seemed) on the right hand side. I suspect that the full 65 minute run had the theme music with the credits in addition to a teaser?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm using DivX 7 installed on a copy of Windows 7 Ultimate - through Windows Media Center.

The only hesitation I've been getting at all are some intermittent network issues that I'm chasing down.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I checked the mkv files for the first three Matt Smith episodes on my Vista setup and they played fine (the same files pixelate greatly on my Windows 7 machine). I see that there is now a Divx 8 so I'm going to try that on my Windows 7 machine. Will report back.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Updating to Divx Plus 8 solved the problem. Everything now plays well. This update also allowed me to remove AC3Filter software which had been needed to enable the audio for the mkv files.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok I wanted to wait until at least 4 episodes had passed before making a Judgment.

If this is the new "Doctor Who" I am not impressed! While Matt as the Doctor is great, the stories seem odd and almost not real.

Now I have a feeling about something and it's just a hunch a wild guess but it could be what Davies meant when he said Moffets idea for season 5 was brilliant.

First of all I found it very odd that David Tenants Doctor said "I don't want to go" I also found all his other previous protesting about regeneration to be very odd; as most Doctors just except the regeneration process.

Why I feel the story might not be what we think, if you have not seen the first 4 episode don't read this.



Spoiler



A few things I noticed:

The Cracks in the Wall and all over the place, they follow the Doctor and he said it's were two parts of space and time that don't belong meet and are being pushed together.

The fact that his new companion knew nothing about the Darlecks, almost like she was not on earth at the time or this is not the same earth.

The weird wormhole effects, that seem like your going down some sort of alternate reality wormhole and its getting worst with each episode.

The fact that the Director said they wanted to change everything yet Matt's Doctor is
Surprisingly just like David's, Doctor. Matt's doctor even suffers from the one major flaw that David's regeneration was suppose to fix; his ballooning ego and feeling of supremacy.

Secondly his new companion is almost exactly like a younger version of DONNA! She talks like her and behaves like her and she also seems to have a spark of intelligence that comes out during danger that is almost like the Doctor Donna character.

River's character is also interesting, they keep stressing the out of order way that they keep meeting, and in the Library episode she had to look into David's eye's before she said your not the Doctor I know, your too Young! It was like she recognized the Face but only knew from his eye's that he lacked the experiences of the Doctor she knew.

My conclusion so far is that the David Tenant Doctor held on too tightly, he somehow messed up the regeneration and that leaves the door open for this return.

BTW I am not one of those Fans that just cant except Matt. I like the guy, I find him to be a great Doctor but the writing is another story, it seems really weird like I am in some sort of Bizzaro universe with a Bizzaro Doctor and Fat multi colored Darlecks.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The multicolor Daleks are throwbacks to the Daleks from the Doctor Who movie from the mid 60s. 

Otherwise, I think Matt Smith's doing great.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Listen carefully to what Amy says just before she passes out on the Rock!

I think I got this season figured out, but I won't even post it as a spoiler. Anybody who wants to figure whats going on just take a careful look at the Season 4 episodes involving 'The Library".


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> Listen carefully to what Amy says just before she passes out on the Rock!
> 
> I think I got this season figured out, but I won't even post it as a spoiler. Anybody who wants to figure whats going on just take a careful look at the Season 4 episodes involving 'The Library".


I think this season is a bit different. Ofcouse I did like Russell T Davis better than Moffet from The Library episode and now head writer. But to quote River "Oh, those spoilers". LOL! I'll reserve final judgement til later on.


----------

